# What a beautiful fish



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

While I was at the pet store, I saw a really nice blue phantom Pleco. It was way too expensive for me but it was a great sight to see


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have kept many species of pleco over the years...L-128 is one of my favorites...but then again so is L-46..L-200..L-66..L-333..LDA-33...and a whole lot of other L's....

drive yourself crazy.....go here......... www.planetcatfish.com

go to where it says " cat-e-log"..on the drop down go to L numbers and LDA....then you can browse through all of the other groups of catfish...


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I've seen planet catfish. It's loaded with all catfish information. I am starting to truly love plecos and other bottom dwellers


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

